# DIY Adjusting and Fixing a brushless motor



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

Thank you RCTVLIVE.com
Last week my 3 wk old Novak SS10.5 froze. I removed the motor with pinion gear still attached and I was unable to turn it. The motor was completely locked up. It had been running around 137 degrees and I run pack after pack of NIMH batteries. After running only 15min the motor suddenly froze up. I checked the temp and it was 175. RCTV had a segment where they open up a brushless motor and after watching it I figured what the heck, I'll give it a try. I discovered the shaft of the motor was jammed deep into the bearings. The bearings may need replacing (or not) but for now it turns with ease.
They also had a segment on adjusting the timing to get a few thousand extra RPMs. Just loosen a few screws and turn a little washer.
Thank you to the guy who posted a thread about how lame RCTVLIVE is. Because of the thread I decided to check it out for myself and hence found the solution a problem as well as a lil something extra.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Its not RCTVLIVE fault that your motor frozed up.

Sounds like a bad bearing in the motor.
Adding Timing in the motor will not make it freeze up.

Just changes your gearing.


----------



## Scott54 (Jan 8, 2007)

RPM said:


> Its not RCTVLIVE fault that your motor frozed up.


At what point did he blame RCTVLIVE? He was thanking someone else for blaming RCTVLIVE for being lame, or else he would have never knew how to fix a brushless motor.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Scott54 said:


> At what point did he blame RCTVLIVE? He was thanking someone else for blaming RCTVLIVE for being lame, or else he would have never knew how to fix a brushless motor.


My bad!

Just read it wrong..


----------



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate RCTVLIVE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

RCTVLIVE said:


> I hate RCTVLIVE.COM :thumbsup:





RPM said:


> Its not RCTVLIVE fault that your motor frozed up.
> 
> Sounds like a bad bearing in the motor.
> Adding Timing in the motor will not make it freeze up.
> ...




Man...these West Coast (Naples, Fl) have nothing better to do....j/k


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Is that article or video still on there site ? Would love to see it for myself , have two Novak motors that need cleaning and bearings ..................Big D*


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

disruptor10 said:


> *Is that article or video still on there site ? Would love to see it for myself , have two Novak motors that need cleaning and bearings ..................Big D*


Show 717. still online.


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

When I spoke with Novak this wk they said the bearings in the endbell are held in with apoxy and shouldnt be removed. I dont know if thats just the newer models. My LHS said they used to replace them "all the time".


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

drdsanders said:


> When I spoke with Novak this wk they said the bearings in the endbell are held in with apoxy and shouldnt be removed. I dont know if thats just the newer models. My LHS said they used to replace them "all the time".


Novak tells you they shouldn't be replaced but it is actually not hard. You need a bearing press (can't do it with a punch and a hammer) and some heat applied to the endbell. The aluminum expands more than the steel of the bearing when you heat it making it easy for the press to pop the bearing out.


----------

